

Show HN: Please, review my one month project - SiteStatr.com - sitestatr
http://sitestatr.com

======
tomorgan
typo in description on the front page: missing "are": Our team constantly
enhancing the functionality of our software and adding new features to provide
the best web service.

Also, can you explain how this is different from Alexa - what extra
information it provides?

